# [SOLVED] z dvd do divx'a

## kacper

Witam,

znajomy mnie poprosił o przekodowanie filmów z płyty do dvd do jakiegoś formatu umożliwiającego oglądanie filmu na komputerze, jakim programem to najlepiej zrobić (najlepiej okienkowym).

Próbowałem dvdrip'a, ale ma jakiś problem z tą płytą, domyślam się czemu, ktoś kto nagrywał tą płytę zrobił dziwną strukturę katalogów : 

```

root@legion:~/ > ls /mnt/cdrom 

vol1

root@legion:~/ > ls /mnt/cdrom/vol1 

AUDIO_TS  ULEADDMF  VIDEO_TS

root@legion:~/ > 

```

i dlatego dvdrip pokazuje : 

```

Job 'Read TOC (lsdvd)' failed with error message:

Error reading table of contents. Please check your DVD device settings in the Preferences and don't forget to put a DVD in the drive.

```

Jak to ugryźć?

----------

## SlashBeast

Co na to 'Rip DVD' w k3b? Sądze, ze wystarczy. Swoją drogą zostaw divixa i uzyj x264.

----------

## wodzik

skopij na dysk i wywal ULEADDMF, potem zapodaj sciezke do tego katalogu, albo podmountuj do /mnt/dvd. ja uzywalem zawsze acidripa czy jakos tak. nakladka graficzna na mencoder

----------

## kacper

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co na to 'Rip DVD' w k3b? Sądze, ze wystarczy. 
> 
> 

 

Pierwsze o tym słyszę, ale pewnie chodzi o funkcje 'Zgraj Video DVD', po odpaleniu tego pokazuj się monit abym włożył płytę DVD-VIDEO  :Smile: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Swoją drogą zostaw divixa i uzyj x264.
> 
> 

 

O tak, też mi się podoba ten kodek, wybieranie ścieżki audio, napisy itd, ale wole na razie zostać przy divx, znajomy pewnie będzie chciał kiedyś to komuś na stacjonarce pokazać, a tam raczej x264 nie zobaczy.

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> skopij na dysk i wywal ULEADDMF, potem zapodaj sciezke do tego katalogu, albo podmountuj do /mnt/dvd. ja uzywalem zawsze acidripa czy jakos tak. nakladka graficzna na mencoder
> 
> 

 

Ok, tak właśnie robie, acidrip nie pokazuje postępu w swoim okienku, ale w home robi się jakiś plik  :Smile:  Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :Smile: 

--

A jednak robie dvdripem, coś ten acidrip nie robi mi wszystkiego, ostatnie pytanie, czym najlepiej później te aviki połączyć w całość?

----------

## wodzik

w acidripie dalo sie ustawic ile plikow ma zrobic i jaka jakos ma byc. zazwyczaj robilem z jednego dvd 2 divixy po 600-700 Mb. glowy teraz nie dam, ale wydaje mi sie ze u mnie pokazywal ile mu zostalo do konca. co do laczenia mozesz zrobic cat plik1 plik2 > plik3 :D nie wiem czy zadziala, ale polaczy

----------

## cinek810

wodzik: Jesli to ma polaczyc dwa pliki wideo.. to moim zdaniem sie nie powiedzie.

Mozna to natomist zrobic tak:

```
#cat pierwszy.avi drugi.avi | mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -o razem.avi -
```

Swego czasu zajezdzilem czytnik DVD na ripowaniu, wiec powiem tak: acidrip jesli potrzebujesz nakladki graficznej jest bardzo przyjemny. Jesli chcesz to zrobic dobrze polecam mencodera, w czystej postaci. To na prawde znakomite narzedzie, po lekturze manuala mozesze dobrze dobrac filtry do Twojego filmu. Czasami az trudno uiwierzyc, ze nawet na 40 calowym TV przy odtwarzaniu z divix 1,5h do 1,4GB nie widac utraty jakosci. 

Dlatego najlepiej wesprzec sie acidrip, zeby nie wpisywac dlugich polecen, ale dodatkowo przeedytowac polecenie wylaczajac wlaczajac filtry- acidrip pokazuje co wykonuje i mozna tam sobie poprawic co sie chce i dopiero odpalic. Nie musisz sklejac, mozesz tak napisac opcje, zeby zaoszczedzic czasu i od razu miec jeden plik.

[Edit]

Zapomnialem dodac, ze to polecenie na sklejanie ma pewne obwarowanie mencoderowe. Otoz sklejane filmy muisza byc zrobione tym samym kodekiem i w tej samej rozdzielczosci. Zdaje sie jednak ze to u Ciebie bedzie spelnione.Last edited by cinek810 on Tue Sep 04, 2007 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Po co sie bawic catem ?

```
$ mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy plik1.avi plik2.avi -o razem.avi
```

----------

## cinek810

SlashBeast: no.. skoro tak mowisz... Oczywiscie, ze mozna ;) Zdaje sie,  ze chcialem poprawic linijke wodzika i dlatego zostawilem ten cat.. Pozatym niewiele to zabawy.

----------

## kacper

Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi, poradziłem sobie dzięki avimerge i avisplit.

----------

